# Convoy for Ultimate Shine Meet



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Was thinking of doing one through means we all turn up together and convoys are fun eh?

Who's up for it? I'm starting from Dumbarton was going past glasgow onto M8 so wherever will do me, once we get peeps we'll get a location?

1. Spoony - Dumbarton


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Was thinking of doing one through means we all turn up together and convoys are fun eh?
> 
> Who's up for it? I'm starting from Dumbarton was going past glasgow onto M8 so wherever will do me, once we get peeps we'll get a location?
> 
> 1. Spoony - Dumbarton


Count me in Spoony...im in Paisley, could meet the convoy at Braehead junction of the M8.

1. Spoony - Dumbarton
2. MKV Steve - Paisley


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm up for meeting you a round about there Steve. You be in the van?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes mate...Beemer still off the road....Dont ask!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

1. Spoony - Dumbarton
2. MKV Steve - Paisley
3. Prism Detailing (Robert) - Robroyston (depending which way you wanna go, M80 then meet at Robroyston Asda if M8 then Showcase at Uddingston ? ? ?)


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> 1. Spoony - Dumbarton
> 2. MKV Steve - Paisley
> 3. Prism Detailing (Robert) - Robroyston (depending which way you wanna go, M80 then meet at Robroyston Asda if M8 then Showcase at Uddingston ? ?


4 jason2800 - i'd be able to get to the showcase easier tbh!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Showcase is almost a good idea so far.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Rather than stopping and starting. Could it possibly be an idea to pick 2 places where we can all meeet and travel as 1?
Say 1 place on the west side of the M8 and another towards the east/lanarkshire side?

Just a thought for discussion.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

glasgow fort?, like, just everyone meet up then head in?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mkv said:


> Rather than stopping and starting. Could it possibly be an idea to pick 2 places where we can all meeet and travel as 1?
> Say 1 place on the west side of the M8 and another towards the east/lanarkshire side?
> 
> Just a thought for discussion.


Good plan, I'll be on the M8 from Erskine so anywhere is good to me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Here Spoony.....your only organising a meet because your Sat Nav has been right royally nicked from you and you have not a clue were your going lmao.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lmao, hammer, nail. Head graham! I think I might go grab the sat nav back off her after I play 5s as she's finishing work at 10 so I may well have it but you can't beat a convoy!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Lmao, hammer, nail. Head graham! I think I might go grab the sat nav back off her after I play 5s as she's finishing work at 10 so I may well have it *but you can't beat a convoy*!


So true :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Lmao, hammer, nail. Head graham! I think I might go grab the sat nav back off her after I play 5s as she's finishing work at 10 so I may well have it but you can't beat a convoy!


shameless spoony, nice move though organising a convoy so you dont get lost, i like your style :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Got some moxy got to give me tha, always thinking of a contingency plan. So far we've got 4 hopefully get more on board. toot toot n all that.


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Me and two others heading up from Kilsyth - will probably cross paths with you guys on the M9 or the Forth Road Bridge. Looking forward to meeting other forum members next Sunday :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll be up for the convoy. 
Suggest Braehead and Showcase as possible meeting places. 
Alex


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

1. Spoony - Dumbarton
2. MKV Steve - Paisley
3. Prism Detailing (Robert) - Robroyston (depending which way you wanna go, M80 then meet at Robroyston Asda if M8 then Showcase at Uddingston ? ? ?)
4. Jason
5. alx_chung


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

i'm up for the convoy, might have room in the jeep for anyone who wants a lift 

1. Spoony - Dumbarton
2. MKV Steve - Paisley
3. Prism Detailing (Robert) - Robroyston (depending which way you wanna go, M80 then meet at Robroyston Asda if M8 then Showcase at Uddingston ? ? ?)
4. Jason
5. alx_chung 
6. Rossco_pico (blantyre)


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

god-damnit ross take the leon!


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

Some how i don't think my partner will give me permission to bring it lol. I'll ask but i know what the answer will be............. a big NO ha ha


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

just take it lol,

i wanna see how well mines keeps up with yours :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well i should leave early if its a race then, im probably taking my van, but to save on cost and will not be flying up there (otherwise i would take my BMW and a credit card lol)


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

lol. since i'm taking the jeep i'm leaving early too its not quick ha ha, plus taking my time as i only get 160 miles to a full tank of deisel


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

rossco_pico said:


> lol. since i'm taking the jeep i'm leaving early too its not quick ha ha, plus taking my time as i only get 160 miles to a full tank of deisel


Thats depressing !


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

sure is. its a hilux surf 2.4td huge and heavy
though love it so don't grudge the fuel


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, so meeting point 1 will be Braehead...How about car park at Makro? As its nice and quiet and easy to get on and off the M8.
Meeting point 2 the Showcase cinema?
Does this sound ok to everyone?
What times are we all thinking of meeting up?

Steve


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

sounds good to me i will be meeting you's at showcase.i think about 9ish at makro and half 9ish at showcase or there abouts


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Showcase or makro both en route for me so I'll go for makro if a few are going from there.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Agreed then.
1st meeting at 9am at Makro car park (Junc 26 m8)

2nd meeting point at approx 9.30 am at the Showcase cinema.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Awesome, I'm all over that like a dug in about a burst ball


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i will be at the showcase for 9 anyway myself lol feel free too come say hi( silver 06 plate clio, gfs car lol) oh my name is SEAN


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Bump.

Btw graham I have my sat nav back!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

h13ulk said:


> i will be at the showcase for 9 anyway myself lol feel free too come say hi( silver 06 plate clio, gfs car lol) oh my name is SEAN


Hi Sean ill be there for 9 as well then :thumb:


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

me too will see you's there


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

stuff it, 

guess i'll see you all at 9 then!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

good stuff lookin forward too sunday now:thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

macdonalds car park sound gd ?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

h13ulk said:


> macdonalds car park sound gd ?


excellent, means i can get some breakfast


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

thats just very tempting lol


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

hi,
Can someone tell me when and where the show is?
Cheerzzzzzz


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

its at markinch, fife, just over the forth road bridge on sunday at 11am.

the details are in the other thread buddy, your more than welcome to come.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hang on so where we meeting and when lol, thought 1 group meet at braehead then meet the othe group at showcase?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think SBV is coming too.....suggested he might be


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Hang on so where we meeting and when lol, thought 1 group meet at braehead then meet the othe group at showcase?


as far as i know matey yeh!

most of the showcase ones will be there at 9, and then leave whenever you lot decide to show up! :lol:


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

i recon full mcdonalds breakfast at showcase a at 9am?????


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

indeeeeed


sausage egg and bacon mcmuffins ftw!


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

large breakfats with coffee for me YUM!!!!!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You lot will be well fed by the time us lot arrive. Who's heading to makro car park for the meeting there?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

So we leaving from Showcase at 9am ? ? ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you like I could do that too.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

leaving showcase at half 9 once everyone else gets there


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Spoony said:


> You lot will be well fed by the time us lot arrive. Who's heading to makro car park for the meeting there?


I will be spoony...Unless we just do 1 meet at showcase at 9am


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll do either or? Shall we just do showcase? Both are on same route eh?


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

yous are all making me hungry lol, i think we should be at the showcase at 9 then leave at half 9 givin people plenty of time too be there. sound gd ?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I'll do either or? Shall we just do showcase? Both are on same route eh?


Yes, as it looks I would be Billy Nomates at Braehead!

1 meeting point at Showcase Cinema at 9am then!


----------

